# Are alpha blockers the same as beta blockers for public speaking? Need Help!!



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

I was prescribed clonidine for anxiety, I was also wondering if it reduces the physical symptoms of the panic attack I get before giving a presentation. I literally cannot speak because my heart is beating so fast. So if you can tell me what you think or from experience with clonidine that would be awesome thanks.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah its uncommon that clonidine is prescribed for anxiety so I don't expect too many answers. But has anyone had experience with alpha blockers?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It's not that uncommon to prescribe clonidine for (physical symptoms of) anxiety, especially in case of withdrawal-induced one. But for stage fright doctors usually prefer the unselective beta blocker propranolol.

I have experience with carvedilol which is a combined alpha/beta blocker. Works pretty good for physical symptoms of anxiety (also those from stimulants).


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Took clonidine and Inderal for anxiety. short and simple...clonidine did NOT work and Inderal worked amazingly.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

When I was taking Paxil [20-40mgs~] + Clonidine, I noticed that I had almost no performance anxiety at all, when I went to various Piano recitals and other stuff. It was a disconcerting feeling though, because I was actually kind of tired and unmotivated, when I should have been feeling really hyped and nervous.........it felt like i kinda just failed the (music recital) thing, cuz I didn't really feel like I had to try , I was just really sluggish-ish. ------ *** However, on that same day, I met some people from school at the recital, and I still felt psychologically awkward and very uncomfortable. I didn't have as big a panic attack sitting at the table with them, still though the anxiety was definetly there.

With clonidine, I always acted alot more chill and laid back/calm, which looking back I think people interpreted me as being more approachable and stuff. But I was just really tired and the Clonidine made me semi-depressed/drained-stoned-something - it definitely can increase depression in some people. Once I abruptly stopped Clonidine after a couple months of taking it, and For an indefinite period of time, I had hugely increased energy [ both mental and physical, my depression symptoms were moderately reduced ] , I was spastic and jerky and would not sleep very well.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing guys. Yeah I feel the calm relaxed fatigue state, but when I am in class and even when I get called on my heart starts beating out of control, to the point where my vocals are affected. I was really discouraged that this continued to happen even when I am on Clonidine, I am going to my psych next week and will ask for something that is similar to clonidine but a beta blocker. That would probably help my symptoms?


----------

